# Europe Reviews, August 2008



## Keitht (Aug 11, 2008)

Fitzpatrick Castle Holiday Homes, Ireland

Review by Stuart Shaw


----------



## Keitht (Aug 20, 2008)

La Ermita, Spain

Review by Kenneth & Morag Laing


----------

